# Campgrounds AL/FL Gulf Coast



## nursegina

Hey ya'll! :10220:

I just wanted to know if anyone could suggest a great family oriented campground along the AL/FL Gulf Coast? Going in July!!! Thanks so much! :thumbup1:


----------



## antigua

Nope!!! Not me but someone here I'm sure can help but welcome to the forum


----------



## bobrussell

*too late*

:thumbup1:it's too late to be of much help but i know 2 places that are worth mentioning incase some one looks at this thread later on---

Gulf State Park in Gulf Shores, AL

Topsail Hill Preserve State Park just east of Destin, FL

Both are great, plenty of info on the internet or i can give you more.


----------



## almanah

I am going to try to spend the winter at Gulf Shores State Park. I called down and the reservations are gone but was told that if I come down early in January I should have no trouble getting a spot. Has anyone spent the winter there? If so would you recommend it or have any suggestions for me? I appreciate any insights as this will be my first time spending this much time away from home.


----------



## bobrussell

*gulf shores*

just got back from gulf state park last night. we went in Feburary a couple of years ago. i couldn't get reservations either, i called a couple of hours before i got there (about noon) and they had 5 sites open. by the time i got there, they only had two left. i would suggest you have some back-up plans in case you can't get a site the first or so that your there. there are several other campgrounds in the area that will have spots open but will not charge anything if you cancle. i haven't stayed at any of the others, we like gulf and have been once or twice a year for the past twelve years. since they upgraded it a few years ago it does tend to fill up in the winter with folks from up north. there is still some constuction going on, but don't think it will bother you any. 

haven't got any digital pictures from several years back but before Hurricane Ivan hit gulf shores the campground was about 80% shaded with pines and live oaks. now there are only maybe 5 sites that have any shade at all. it's different than it used to be but in the winter you'll like all the sun.

make sure to eat at Mikee's Seafood, best seafood around, it is loud and can be crowded but worth it. also Lambert's in Foley is a must, southern food and plenty of it.

any other questions, let me know.:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## almanah

Thanks for the info Bob. It loook like I'd better have a reservation because once I get situated I won't have a truck. My brother-in-law is pulling it down for me and then will come back to get me when I'm ready to return home. 

almanah


----------



## dogbone

is there a best time to try for a reservation or do you just keep calling? one of the campground we go to i can make a reservation 2 years in advance to get the site i would like.
i was on there site and could not find any time frame for advanced reservations.


----------



## almanah

I just keep calling every day and still have had no luck. It's all I can do and I'm leaving it in the Lord's hands. Maybe I'm not supposed to go...I'll accept whatever the outcome.


----------



## bobrussell

gulf state park leaves about 10% of there sites open (you can't reserve them) you've just got to be there at the right time to get one. that's what i did last Feb, but they get taken quick. i made reservations at another campground just in case i couldn't get in. Alabama Parks don't reserve a specific site, they just reserve you a site. if you don't get one the day you arrive, i'd think you'd be able to get one in a day or two. good luck with it. bob


----------

